# USMC pen kit help



## Terwin

Does anyone know if there is a USMC pen kit out there???  I have a good freind that is retireing and he was a USMC sniper and thought a pen would be a nice gift.  If there isn't then does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## USMCLtcol

Here's a link to a clip for a Euro:
http://woodpenpro.com/patriot_clips/0068_patriot_clip_us_marine_corps.html

Here's a link for a cigar pen:
http://woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/0554_cigar_pen_kit_star-studded_patriot.html

I have also seen some pen blanks with service ribbons embedded in clear acrylic.   Like this one:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=318083

Being a sniper I think the bullet pen is definitely a good idea - just needs to a be the real thing (bullet and brass case).


----------



## leestoresund

Here's a link to one I recently completed

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=16454

Triton w/ truestone
Got the pin from 4armedforces.com
Was given to a retired Marine Colonel.

www.sgtgrit.com also has the Eagle Globe and Anchor in a few different renditions. I expect to have one of those completed this weekend.

Lee


----------



## seamus7227

I've got a pen design that you may be interested in?!
	
 
It utilizes a 30-06 or 280 rifle shell casing and the upper portion of BHW twist pen kit. I call it the "Upshaw Hybrid" pen kit. ink refill is parker style. clip is a rifle.

For the barrel, you could cast the USMC logo and his name in Polyresin.


----------



## havighurst

I made a pen for a Marine sniper, but it was the 50 cal. kit.  He used the 50 cal. in combat so it was a better option for me.  I used a camo blank for the tip.  Now I wish I would have taken a picture of it.


----------



## Sylvanite

Check out Iwo Jima and Marine Corps Emblem 30-06 kits.  I don't have any in stock right now, but I can always make more.  I can also make a marked kit in 7.62x51mm NATO or 50 BMG caliber if you like.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## leestoresund

*Marine pen*

Here's one with the Eagle Globe and Anchor from Sgt. Grit.

M3 blank on a Triton

I got a local jeweler to bend it to the correct diameter.

Lee


----------



## jskeen

here's a couple of ideas, not really specific to Uncle Sam's Misguided Children, but might be something applicable for you.  The clip is a standard slimline, but could be substituted with any slimline clip.  The casing is GI 30 caliber FMJ, as are the centerband and finial.


----------



## wolftat

Make him a pen using a hogstooth...he'll understand.


----------



## jskeen

So Neil, were you suggesting making a pen from version A, or B?   A would be fairly easy to come up with, but I get the impression that for version B to be genuine, one would need to convince it's owner to give it up, which might pose a problem assuming that said owner was still breathing.  Of course the same could be said of A, but the original owners of those usually don't shoot back at you, (and very rarely miss).  I assume that, like most truly valuable things in life, a recreation of version b would be of little intrinsic value, correct?


----------



## ribanett

Tracy,

Here is a different design.

Made this one using a decal of an image I took off the USMC website. I am sure that there is an insignia for MC Snipers that could be used.


----------



## wayneryan65

*USMC Pen Inlay*

Lazerlinez: Us Marine Laser Inlay kit, Pen Inlay Kits


Here is an actual inlay kit. Very difficult to assemble..worth it though


----------



## wayneryan65

Lazerlinez: Us Marine Laser Inlay kit, Pen Inlay Kits


----------



## Mason Kuettel

Laserlinez Marine logo inlay.


----------



## ttm7

*usmc*

i think this is what you are looking for: the clip is nice but its just an add on no real hands on with that, the kit is their insignia :
Lazerlinez: Us Marine Laser Inlay kit, Pen Inlay Kits

guess i was a bit slower than the rest !


----------



## walshjp17

Check out this page on Classic Nib CLASSIC NIB - CREATIVE DIMENSIONS for a Jr. series blank honoring Marines and POWs


----------



## cozee

I make .223, .308,.45, and .50cal pens for fellow jar heads and docs. Typically, engraving receives the best responses as you can add personal information such as rank, unit(s), MOS, call signs, years of service, and/or other info.


----------



## Dan26

Decals work pretty well also. You can do it on any kit you have and add his name and years of service.


----------



## wswem

Also try this one from Exoticblanks


----------



## danowenby

*Marine Decal Pen*



Dan26 said:


> Decals work pretty well also. You can do it on any kit you have and add his name and years of service.



Jeff,
How is this made up? Is the barrel turned, the decal applied, then finished with CA, or acrylic dipped, etc?  Our son is graduating MCRD PI in December, and this would be a perfect gift for me to make for him!

Thanks!
danowenby


----------



## Jim Burr

Mason Kuettel said:


> Laserlinez Marine logo inlay.


 
I did this one and had it engraved on the back...it is a hard kit, but not a dry eye in the house.


----------



## MichaelD

Have you thought about an inlay kit. Here's a couple of options:

Lazerlinez: Us Marine Laser Inlay kit, Pen Inlay Kits

Marine Inlay Blank

Oops,  Looks like I was a second fiddle again.


----------



## CrimsonKeel

I made a coworker a couple usmc pens  both bolt action in gold with red acrylic blank.  I then had usmc lazer engraved on the sides of them.  he really liked them.


----------



## danowenby

Dan26 said:


> Decals work pretty well also. You can do it on any kit you have and add his name and years of service.



Also, Dan,
Can you please tell me where you got the small USMC decal?  Thanks!


----------



## danowenby

I know the guy at lazerlinez, and will look into the laser kit.  I've used his kits before, and they are first class!!  Would like to build the "decal" pen, tho.  It looks interesting, especially if turned small, decal applied, the cast in acrylic to protect it.  Any advice?

Thanks!!


----------



## hard hat

my dad is a retired marine, made him one of these. quite nice but a bit of a pain to assemble, a good challenge though. 

Lazerlinez: Us Marine Laser Inlay kit, Pen Inlay Kits


----------



## hard hat

The left one was for mom, other two for dad. Flipped the rifle over so it was visible while writing. 

Hope these help


----------



## PaulDoug

If you go on the internet and search, well here:

marine corps emblem clip art - Bing Images

There are all kinds of clip art images of Marine Corps emblems.  You can save any of the pictures you want they are free.  There is a great tutorial here in the library on making decal pens, I believe.  Yep, here it is:

http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/decal_blank.pdf 

Make your own decal and use it on the pen.   You can resize the picture to use on a pen using one of the free photo editing software off the internet, I use Photoscape:

http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/download.php


----------



## danowenby

Aw,man,y'all are great. Thank you so much!  Hope to be able to help you as much as you have helped me someday!!!


----------



## wolftat

jskeen said:


> So Neil, were you suggesting making a pen from version A, or B? A would be fairly easy to come up with, but I get the impression that for version B to be genuine, one would need to convince it's owner to give it up, which might pose a problem assuming that said owner was still breathing. Of course the same could be said of A, but the original owners of those usually don't shoot back at you, (and very rarely miss). I assume that, like most truly valuable things in life, a recreation of version b would be of little intrinsic value, correct?


 Nothing like a long delay in answering a question...lol.
 I definetly meant "B" and while I know you can buy an imitation online, the real ones have a little special feature that I will not mention online and noone that has earned one will either. As far as getting someone to give one up...I did. I gave mine to my nephew after he made it through the school. I still have one that belonged to my brother and another one that was my fathers and was given to me after I graduated from the school. As far as taking one from someone that earned it...good luck and leave a will.:wink:


----------



## Sub Vet 10

There's also "Hunter" clips at various places that IMO would reflect a Kate, as opposed to the lever actions. Just my $0.02
Hunter's Rifle Clip in 24kt Gold for 30 Caliber Bullet Cartridge Pen Kits at Penn State Industries


----------

